# Is this normal?



## LavaASU (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got a Hitachi CP-S225 LCD projector (1100 lumen little guy). While in standby (lamp off) it's getting quite hot. Surface temp around 135F. Internal 154F. I had noticed it being quite hot on a show but just figured someone had turned it on recently for whatever reason (it was there as a spare). It works fine. I usually switch the power switch off or unplug instead of leaving it in standby but got distracted and didn't today (I'm the only one here so I know it wasn't turned on in several hours).

Ideas? Is this normal?


----------



## FMEng (Dec 15, 2012)

Does it have a cooling fan and is it running? Small fans are often cheaply made, unreliable components, so it is conceivable that it has a failed fan. Some projectors also have filters on the air intake. Is it plugged up with dust?


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 15, 2012)

Fans don't run while it's in standby. Some (pretty sure/hoping all) run when the lamp is struck/ it's turned on.


----------



## FMEng (Dec 15, 2012)

If there is only one fan, then I would say the high temperature is normal. That's a lot of electronics in a small space, including a switching power supply. I can't help but wonder if there is a second fan, besides the one that cools the lamp, that has failed. One thing is for certain, hot electronic circuits don't last long. It wouldn't hurt to inquire with Hitachi and see what they say.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 15, 2012)

The heat is coming from the power supply/ballast region. There are at least 2 fans that are working (while lamp is on) one for the lamp which pulls air across the PSU past the lamp and out (I think). There is a second one for the prism/LCDs. I don't know/remember if there are more. I've only had this open once and it was to fix a bunch of dust on the LCDs and I didn't pay much attention to anything else (it was 2am and I needed it the next morning... tiredness outweighs geekiness on occasion).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 15, 2012)

Check the menu settings for "high altitude" fan settings. Even though you aren't particularly at a high elevation, as the unit wears down, the low altitude fan settings cannot always effectively cool the projector. I have one that I run that way otherwise it shuts down after an hour of use. Sure it's noisier, but it keeps working.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok. I'll check that. Its really hot near the lamp on the case while its on (hotter than the others I have) so that might help with that. Unless it kicks on fans that don't normally run I don't see it helping with standby though (since no fans are running). By standby I mean you plug it in and the amber light comes on by the power button. Then you can press power (or the remote if I had one) to actually turn the unit on and strike the lamp.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 15, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> Check the menu settings for "high altitude" fan settings. Even though you aren't particularly at a high elevation, as the unit wears down, the low altitude fan settings cannot always effectively cool the projector. I have one that I run that way otherwise it shuts down after an hour of use. Sure it's noisier, but it keeps working.



Yeah-- no high altitude fan setting. At least not that I can find. What makes the cooling less effective in older units? This one only has 400 unit hours on it by the way, but was quite dirty when I got it due to previous person running it without the filter (hence why I previously cleaned it).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 16, 2012)

Contaminants on air flow or other temperature sensors, especially in poorly maintained units will cause the system to operate ineffectively. Depending on the contamination, that could result in the fans running at a higher level or they could run slower due to contaminants in the fans themselves. I'm not familiar with that model, but you could possibly get the RS-232 codes from the manufacturer and run a diagnostic on it to see if the unit is reading anything out of the ordinary.

As for the stand-by temperature, that does seem a bit high to me if it had not been operating previously. Do you have the correct power cord?


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 16, 2012)

On the show assuming someone didn't play with it it was in standby for 4-5 hours when I noticed it being that hot (and unplugged it). The other night I know it was in standby (lamp off) for at least 2 hours when I got the 154F reading. It seemed significantly hotter on the show based on feel (I didn't investigate during show due to being otherwise occupied). I watched when I turned in on and it dropped immediately to 131F internal (wasn't checking surface) when the fans kicked on then rose back up to around the 150s after it had been on for a while. When I lamped off it dropped while fans were running then started creeping back up.

Does the PSU and/or ballast normally fully run while in standby? It almost seems like thats whats happening for some reason.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh and re power cord it's an IEC. I don't have the OEM one... but wouldn't think it would matter.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 16, 2012)

Does the IEC cord you are using feel warm at all? I have seen IEC cords with 18ga, 16ga and 14ga wire, you might be getting some voltage drop if it is a small cable.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not warn in the slightest. I think it's 14 or 16 awg and projector should only be drawing ~3A. :-S.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 17, 2012)

You definitely want to verify that and not go by visual assumption. I have had 18ga have a thicker jacket to the point that they looked like 14ga upon quick glance.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 17, 2012)

Hum. I can swap to a known 14awg and see if that helps. I couldn't find markings on the one I was using.

If you know what all is going to be running while it's in standby? Is the ballast/PSU/MCB all fully powered (and therefore generating heat)? Or is it more like a computer where all thats powered is the VSB circuit so that the power button works?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know for the model. Depending on how it wants to start up, it will have various power on (energy vampire). It will be pulling some power to charge the capacitors needed for striking the lamp, which is why some of them will have a quick burst of fan movement when you totally kill the power. Also, there will be some power used to keep the motherboard active. This way you can do diagnostic testing with the RS-232 or Ethernet, depending on the model.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 18, 2012)

So the heat is definitely coming from the PSU or ballast (which I figured but confirmed). Theres a large coil inductor thats getting quite hot (in comparison to surrounding components) while in standby. It's not particularly hot in comparison after the lamp has been on for a while.

I don't actually have a RS-232 port on any of my computers but could get a usb adapter if needed. I looked at the commands in the service manual and all it has as far as diagnostics is retrieving error codes. Theres nothing for fan speeds or sensor readings.

I did get it into high altitude mode (thats in the service menu... not sure why its hidden).


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 18, 2012)

Power draw is roughly 17W in standby and 200W in operation (clamp meter hence the rough part). The 200W seems normal (150W lamp + electronics). Not sure on the 17W but it doesn't seem terribly strange. Power going into the unit is 121V.


----------

